# Disinfect cage/critter nation



## Ratlettes (Mar 29, 2016)

What product do you guys use to disinfect your cage? I used cleaning vinegar for awhile but ran out and just filled the bottle with city water. I'm worried I might of left so much bacteria behind and am looking for a really good disinfectant, also I'm getting a DCN very soon for my 5 boys and my 2 girls will have the main cage all to themselves  from http://www.ferret.com/item/critter-nation-small-animal-cage-double-unit/650232/ because wow look at that price and am kinda nervous it will come messed up looking at some reviews but most of the reviews said the cage is lovely so idk! Has anyone bought theirs from here?


----------



## Ratlettes (Mar 29, 2016)

Actually this one has way better reviews for the same price http://www.petsupplies.com/item/cri...6yKFmnYIZ63hHM4lbOs0EjVRvytIlUNg1gaApr18P8HAQ


----------



## LilysPets (Jul 1, 2016)

I haven't ordered from ferret.com before, but I know many other ferret owners who have ordered from there and had no issues. A CN is still a CN... I'm quite positive that you should be fine! If the price is too high, which they are fairly expensive cages, you can always look around for second hand ones. I got my Ferret Nation cage for $150, used, but in great condition... There are lots out there!


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Once or twice a year I REALLY scrub and hose down my DCN. When that happens I use Natures Miracle. The cage gets a light rinsing, then sprayd down with that product and I let it sit for a few minutes, scrubbed within an inch of it's life and then hosed again and dried with a towel. Works really well.


----------



## Veileddreamer (Sep 21, 2015)

The second one is on sale which is why it's cheaper. I definitely recommend getting them while on sale! I got my DCN from an absolutely killer holiday sale at PetCo. Here is how I weekly clean our DCN:

1 ) vacuum out bedding using a shop vac
2 ) vacuum little bits of bedding off toys, etc., especially soft toys (they only have a few at a time)
3 ) evaluate which toys need to be thrown away; throw away and replace if able
4 ) wipe down cage floor, levels, etc. with Nature's Miracle cage cleaning wipes
5 ) spray soft toys that still have some life left with Nature's Miracle odor eliminating/cleaning spray for small animals
6 ) wipe down all hard toys with the cage wipes
7 ) put in clean bedding in main cage and litter box; put toys back in
8 ) add rats 

I feel like it gets things really clean, personally. I've been using this method since I got their cage in January. If someone knows anything about Nature's Miracle that I don't I'm happy to hear your words of warning though!


----------



## DamselChum (Jun 8, 2016)

I use chlorhexidine. Spray, wipe, allow to dry. It's an all around disinfectant for enclosures and is good to have on hand for medical applications.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I use chlorhexidine too. I dilute it in a bucket of hot water and use two wash clothes to clean the cage from the inside and outside at the same time. I don't rinse, just let it air dry. If I see stagning water, I wipe it off and then let everything air dry. Don't use vinegar as it will rust your DCN if there is any scratches where the coating is gone or inside the corner tubes or where there is holes (because no coating there).


----------



## Ratlettes (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you all!! I might just get it from the amazon link


----------



## Ratlettes (Mar 29, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/MidWest-Critter-Nation-Animal-Habitat/dp/B001NJ0DAY it's a tad bit pricey but more trustworthy. me and my partner got a fat check this week so 20 extra dollars is not that big of a deal


----------

